# another holiday question



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi there! as on my previous post abotu holidays.....can anyone suggest anywhere to get cheap holidays?  i would like a package holiday to be honest, as it scares me to do all seperate hotels and flights etc, like to just go and know all transfers etc are there. 

so is it better to just go with people like Tompson, Thomas cook, first choice etc.....   

cant seem to find anywhere on interent which does all inclusive on dates we want.....at the price we can afford.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Did reply to your other post about holiday destinations but understand if you don't want the bother of booking all yourself......have you thought about trying online with expedia or lastminute as you can book everything altogether for flights, hotel, transfers, all inclusive etc

http://www.lastminute.com/

http://www.expedia.co.uk/

and Cheapflights & eBookers (that also do flight/hotel packages)

http://www.cheapflights.co.uk/book-flights-online/

http://www.ebookers.com/

I can't remember the last time I actually booked through a travel agent such as Thomas Cook etc.....prefer to do it online as often better deals....and you can still get the package/all inclusive stuff.

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hey thanks for your reply. 

i know your way is a good idea, but pretty scared with that, as means all on our own when over there, like the fact that reps are with the travel agents, but just know that they are soooo much more expensive. i will ahve a look at the sites you suggested tho, thanks, to see if it is do-able. 

defo need a holiday, even if it does bankrupt us!


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

We have used First Choice when been a bit strapped for cash but not used them for a few yrs now so not sure what they are like price wise now a days


----------

